# 2000 Nissan Sunny B15 won't stay on after starting up.



## gazageniius (Dec 12, 2017)

Good day, I had my car engine washed Sunday afternoon, however this time I took out the air filter to wash it cause it's cloth instead of paper. But the filter seemingly added more sealing power to the filter area and without it, water got into the air chamber. Started the car unknowingly and it started and shut off with 10-20 seconds. Two(2) Mechanic looked at it and tried some varying options, but the car won't stay on and it won't rev out, it just gets into a heavy rumble and then off and if you press the gas, it just fades and shuts off.

I was told it might be a sensor problem. 

Any which sensors or what might be causing the dilemma?


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Thread moved to the appropriate section. Please post in the support/help section if you encounter technical issues with your account on our site and/or forum functions. 

All other inquiries are to be posted in their respective fields where the community will respond to you. Good luck and welcome aboard! Enjoy the site  


Cheers,
Nate


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't have your particular car, but if you have a distributor, check to make sure there is no water under the cap or around the electronics in the distributor.


----------

